
A Programmer’s Take on “Six Memos for the Next Millennium” - ingve
https://probablydance.com/2019/03/09/a-programmers-take-on-six-memos-for-the-next-millenium/
======
jdale27
I had no idea what "Six Memos for the Next Millennium" were before clicking
the link, but was pleasantly surprised to find that they are the work of Italo
Calvino. Calvino's _If on a winter 's night a traveler_ is an absolutely
incredible book.

~~~
shriphani
Invisible Cities is another masterpiece.

~~~
iak8god
Cosmicomics is also pretty great.

~~~
whitepoplar
So is Marcovaldo.

~~~
yowlingcat
All fantastic. If on a winter's night was the gateway for me, and I've been
slowly getting into invisible cities, which is beautiful.

------
wtracy
What's a good resource to learn more about the entity component system
mentioned in the article?

~~~
pests
Rust has a great ECS library with a lot of literature behind it. It's called
specs.

